# Sewer Camera Milwaukee pipeline inspection equipment 120' Or Hathorn mini wifi 200'



## rooterboy (Jul 16, 2009)

Pipe Locater Tools - Plumbing Tools - The Home Depot


Get free shipping on qualified Pipe Locater Tools products or Buy Online Pick Up in Store today in the Plumbing Department.



www.homedepot.com




What do you guys think of these sewer cameras. 





Mini Wi-Fi Inspection Reel | Wi-Fi Inspection Reels


Mini wi-fi inspection reel comes with an on-screen footage counter, stream/record option up to four devices at once, and external 18V battery compatibility.




www.hathorncorp.com





I was thinking for the money the Hathorn seems like a good value than I saw the Milwaukee that can also do line locating. I like the fact that both systems are WiFi and you can use your own tablet.


----------



## rooterboy (Jul 16, 2009)

The Milwaukee seems very ridgid like. With lots of features that you don't have to pay extra for like the counter/sonde/wifi/ They seem 30% cheaper than a Ridgid camera with 200 feet of cable


----------



## rooterboy (Jul 16, 2009)

Also if you are a veteran you can get 6% off at Home Depot saves $400 bucks almost covers tax.


----------



## sparky (Jan 8, 2014)

rooterboy said:


> Pipe Locater Tools - Plumbing Tools - The Home Depot
> 
> 
> Get free shipping on qualified Pipe Locater Tools products or Buy Online Pick Up in Store today in the Plumbing Department.
> ...


How much money are we talking about???
If I was gonna spend over 5000.00 for a camera I would just get the ridged or easy cam model camera


----------



## MACPLUMB777 (Jun 18, 2008)

I would go with the Hathorne, I can vouch for it's Quality , they make them for Electric Eel.
I have used one in the field and it worked great, in fact I sold it the Plumber


----------



## sparky (Jan 8, 2014)

MACPLUMB777 said:


> I would go with the Hathorne, I can vouch for it's Quality , they make them for Electric Eel.
> I have used one in the field and it worked great, in fact I sold it the Plumber


What kind of price is the hawthorn Jerry???


----------



## rooterboy (Jul 16, 2009)

The hathorn is about $6200 dollars Another camera I like is the Wohler a German product with pan and tilt the high end one is about $9500 and it is high def.https://www.amazon.com/Wohler-VIS350-Plus-Inspection-Detachable/dp/B00CXZI2HI


----------



## rooterboy (Jul 16, 2009)

__





Wohler


For over 80 years, the name Wöhler has been a synonym for quality and progressive innovations in the field of measuring instruments, visual inspection systems and cleaning equipment for heating, ventilation, plumbing, chimney sweep, non destructive testing, and facility management applications.



www.amazon.com


----------



## rooterboy (Jul 16, 2009)

Thanks for the replys the Hathorn looks like a really solid unit


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

rooterboy said:


> The Milwaukee seems very ridgid like. With lots of features that you don't have to pay extra for like the counter/sonde/wifi/ They seem 30% cheaper than a Ridgid camera with 200 feet of cable


Ridgid(Power Tools), Ryobi, Milwaukee, and several other similar brands are owned/made by The Emereson Group.

I am pretty sure the Ridgid Tool company is NOT owned by Emerson, but their power tools are made by Emerson. The original ProPress tools, and possibly the newer ones were/are not made by Emerson which is why the older ProPress tools took Makita batteries.

I believe the Ridgid camera has a longer warranty/better customer service than the Milwaukee.


----------



## Toli (Nov 7, 2015)

Ridge Tool is a subsidiary of Emerson. Their camera come from seescan I think? 






SeeScan Inc. | Official Site


SeeScan designs, engineers, and manufactures professional tools that help you see what's below ground or the water's surface.




www.seescan.com





the Hathorne is a very well built camera. My only concern with it would be where you have to send it for repairs.

Do not buy a camera without a sonde. Seeing the problem means nothing if you can’t locate the problem.


----------



## dhal22 (Jul 30, 2010)

Toli said:


> Ridge Tool is a subsidiary of Emerson. Their camera come from seescan I think?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Our local Ridgid salesman will loan a propress/camera/ etc while your similar tool is in for service. And he will bring it to you. 

I've never needed a camera repair.


----------



## Toli (Nov 7, 2015)

RIDGID reps are an anomaly. It’s great you got one that actually does something. They’re like a ghost most places.


----------



## dhal22 (Jul 30, 2010)

I had a (new) Megapress jaw not functioning correctly last year. The rep met me, swapped jaws and sent mine to Ridgid. He delivered me a replacement a month or so later. And test driving, want to test drive a new locator or camera? He will meet you on the jobsite............


----------



## Chris_Luttrell (10 mo ago)

Hey Guys, happy to answer any Hathorn questions, I'm the rep. The 512hz sonde is standard on all Hathorn cameras and you can covert your reel to a line trace for a modest fee. When comparing apples to apples, Hathorn units are around 20%-30% less expensive than RIDGID or Milwaukee. 20 years in the business and growing rapidly. One year bumper to bumper warranty. (We had one returned after being run over by a truck, not covered by warranty. It was in a "U" and all the butt welds held!)


----------



## rooterboy (Jul 16, 2009)

Chris tell me about the line tracing function?


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

Chris_Luttrell said:


> Hey Guys, happy to answer any Hathorn questions, I'm the rep. The 512hz sonde is standard on all Hathorn cameras and you can covert your reel to a line trace for a modest fee. When comparing apples to apples, Hathorn units are around 20%-30% less expensive than RIDGID or Milwaukee. 20 years in the business and growing rapidly. One year bumper to bumper warranty. (We had one returned after being run over by a truck, not covered by warranty. It was in a "U" and all the butt welds held!)


It's great you've joined but you better post a proper introduction in the new member introduction area. That is the rule for all new members.

Vendors have special rules they must follow, you may not be able to post in ways you want. Also, this is not a place for free advertising. I'm not an admin, just giving you a friendly warning.


----------



## Blue2 (12 mo ago)

Toli said:


> Ridge Tool is a subsidiary of Emerson. Their camera come from seescan I think?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I didn’t know they made cameras with out a sonde. That’s dumb as hell


----------



## dhal22 (Jul 30, 2010)

All ridgid cameras have a sonde.


----------



## rooterboy (Jul 16, 2009)

Went to the PHCC Flow Expo the plumbing and trade show for Greater Los Angeles. Had a good time talked with another Camera manufactures Metrotech He will telling me about his Camera and the sewer camera industry in general. He said that there are two manufactures of Safire lenses and three manufactures of push cable his quote " all of the manufactures use the same venders to purchase there Camera lenses and push cable". I thought that Ridgid had the secret sauce of cameras and push rods that is what makes them to unique and expensive. He thought Ridgid had a good camera, but he did not like the scout locater, said his was far superior.


----------



## rooterboy (Jul 16, 2009)

Kind of up in the air on which camera to buy Ridgid is having a promotion and was thinking of the M40 or C40 But I would like a longer cable out to 200' so possibly the 200' mini true sense with the Cx6 versa? I believe I would get some dealer support with Ridgid reps in my area. Also the Metrotech guy said he would offer training and support and possibly borrow a camera while mine was being repaired.


----------



## Chris_Luttrell (10 mo ago)

skoronesa said:


> It's great you've joined but you better post a proper introduction in the new member introduction area. That is the rule for all new members.
> 
> Vendors have special rules they must follow, you may not be able to post in ways you want. Also, this is not a place for free advertising. I'm not an admin, just giving you a friendly warning.


Appreciate the advice! Not here to advertise, just answer questions. A friend told me Hathorn had been mentioned. I'll check out the rules, thanks again.


----------



## Chris_Luttrell (10 mo ago)

rooterboy said:


> Chris tell me about the line tracing function?


Hey rooterboy the line tracing function is probably similar to other systems, a modification to the reel allows you to hook up a transmitter, that lights up the line. Then you can trace it with a standard locator. We use Rycom, but any locator that can detect 512hz will work with our rig. Here's my email, drop me a line if you'd like a spec sheet or have any other questions. [email protected]


----------



## dhal22 (Jul 30, 2010)

The 'cheaper vendors' always claim stuff like that. Same as the local jetter manufacturer here, they use a Hatz or Kohler or something and claim my Mongoose Caterpillar engine is made by somebody else. Could be I suppose but there's always a dig at the better manufacturers. Just buy a Ridgid. My Seasnake Compact is 10(?) years old and gets used daily/weekly by multiple plumbers.


----------



## rooterboy (Jul 16, 2009)

Ok I pulled the trigger on a camera I got the components form E-bay used RIDGID SEESNAKE 300' COLOR SEWER CAMERA REEL WITH TRUSENSE SELF LEVELING HEAD | eBay
Actually the seller backed out on the monitor now I am looking for a cx6 or cx12 used at a good price


----------



## rooterboy (Jul 16, 2009)

I wanted to try the new ridgid bells and whistles I may get a smaller camera later and use the same monitor.


----------



## rooterboy (Jul 16, 2009)

hopefully I can go down a 2" vent pipe into a 3" or 4" Sewer? I can go from the cleanout for sure. Anyone using the see-snake standard camera reel?


----------



## Toli (Nov 7, 2015)

I have a full size and mini. You could probably get the full size down a 2” vent as long as it’s a straight shot and it increases in size before the bend.

If it’s cast iron forget it. Ain’t happening.

the mini will make more bends in smaller pipe but won’t push as far.

Contrary to what manufacturers want you to believe, there is no cam that does it all.


----------



## dhal22 (Jul 30, 2010)

Toli said:


> I have a full size and mini. You could probably get the full size down a 2” vent as long as it’s a straight shot and it increases in size before the bend.
> 
> If it’s cast iron forget it. Ain’t happening.
> 
> ...


I have a couple of Ridgid micro reels for really small inspections but we rarely use them.


----------



## rooterboy (Jul 16, 2009)

Vividia VS-749 All-in-One Pipe Sewer Drain Inspection Camera

Well I bought a 2nd camera. i have the standard ridgid reel coming I will buy a monitor later for it. This looks like the same camera that "Penetrator'" form YouTube used It has a color camera a sonde a self leveling head 130'. So for less than the price of a used ridgid monitor I get a complete mini


----------



## rooterboy (Jul 16, 2009)

https://m.media-amazon.com/images/I/41g9AS0jfbL._AC_.jpg


*Vividia VS-749plus All-in-One Pipe Sewer Drain Tube Video Inspection Camera with 7" Portable Screen 131ft (40m) Push-Rod Cable and 23mm Waterproof Camera with Self-Leveling and Built-in 512Hz Sonde*


----------



## rooterboy (Jul 16, 2009)

Video of Camera in action


----------



## MACPLUMB777 (Jun 18, 2008)

1-1/2″ – 4″ Lines
1″ 1080P High Definition Self Leveling Color Camera Head with 8X Zoom Feature
Spring with Built in 512Hz Transmitter
10.2″ LCD Monitor with DVR, Speaker and Microphone for Voice Recording
Keyboard for Text Writing
100′ of 3/8″ Flexible Push Rod to Easily Maneuver Bends in Any Pipe
Durable Protective Case with Partitioned Reel Housing for Quick Removal and Cleaning
Three Additional Input Connections For Use with the 200′, 400′ and Pan & Tilt Reels
Works with AC and DC Power (7hr Battery Life)
Includes: 2 Skids with Quick Change Adaptor
64gb SD Card with USB, Micro USB and USB-C Adaptor and Charging Cord


----------



## rooterboy (Jul 16, 2009)

MACPLUMB777 said:


> View attachment 132276
> 
> 
> 1-1/2″ – 4″ Lines
> ...


This camera is the same camera from from Vivida for about $2500 dollars on Amazon. So like a lot of things in the plumbing industry companies just rebrand one product and sell it under a different name.


----------



## dhal22 (Jul 30, 2010)

That looks like a camera an employee of mine bought while he went out on his own for a few years. He carries it around in my service van currently, insisting he doesn't need to use 1 of our Ridgids. I've been on jobs a couple of times recently and his camera has failed miserably. We had to have one of mine delivered both times.


----------



## rooterboy (Jul 16, 2009)

For my ridgid Standard reel with true sense Would you go with the Cs6x, Cx12 or CS65x and why?


----------



## dhal22 (Jul 30, 2010)

We have a C65x monitor. Much more professional looking than the little C6, ie, helps you charge a premium.


----------



## rooterboy (Jul 16, 2009)

dhal22 said:


> We have a C65x monitor. Much more professional looking than the little C6, ie, helps you charge a premium.


Now that idea I like more professional a premium price yummy.


----------



## rooterboy (Jul 16, 2009)

The reprehensive from Vivax/Metrotech showed up at my jobsite on a main line I was trying to clear. Ran the k60sp out 120' and could not clear the drain. Friday brought out the big guns the ridgid k1500 again ran the cable out 120 feet cable got jammed so let off on the clutch used a couple of cutters and retrievers no luck? Pulled out a screwdriver one time. So after Steve from Metrotech shows up with a camera we put it down the line and find a bunch of rocks out 109 feet. Cleaning drains without a camera is a real game changer. I liked the camera especially the locator super easy to use and accurate. .Customer wanted to know exact location so he could fix it, I told him he did not pay for a location if he paid me $200 for the location I would tell him the exact location of the blockage and the depth. He is hoping to wash it out with a garden hose blow bag whatever? The guy lives in a huge house in a gated community behind another gate and he is trying to fix it himself, what a cheap customer. I was impressed with the Metrotech camera seems good quality and the customer service and support Steve said lifetime training and free camera loaner while they fix your camera. I am tempted to return Chinese camera and buy the Metrotech.


----------



## dhal22 (Jul 30, 2010)

Time to load up and leave. Cheap customers are a waste of time.


----------



## rooterboy (Jul 16, 2009)




----------



## rooterboy (Jul 16, 2009)

Got new to me reel today looks to be in really good condition not used too much?


----------



## rooterboy (Jul 16, 2009)

Here a picture from job with the Metrotec Camera.


----------



## rooterboy (Jul 16, 2009)

Rocks in the sewer looks like they have been there a while.


----------



## rooterboy (Jul 16, 2009)

Took my Ridgid standard reel to See-Scan In San Diego. I want to make sure the unit is in good working order. If it is not I can contact the seller and negotiate for any needed repairs. The See-Scan rep said that it looked like it had just been stored and not used much but there was some markings on the reel that it had been worked on by See-Scan. Hopefully it is an awesome shape! Just wanted to check since I wont be buying a monitor soon.


----------



## rooterboy (Jul 16, 2009)

Got the Oasis Scientific sewer camera. Seems to be of good quality. Good picture, guess I will check out my sewer to see how good it works.


----------



## Cuda (Mar 16, 2009)

One: Bandit is actually a good ebay seller all of his Seesnakes are usually low use units. Two: Metrotech / Vivax are not really top shelf cameras they sell lots of stuff that is like locators and transmitters but never really good cameras. Coupled with a newer modern Ridgid monitor you should be all set for the 3" on up lines.


----------



## rooterboy (Jul 16, 2009)

Thanks Cuda, will hear form Sea-Scan next week on the condition of the reel. It did look really good and low use to me. .Looking to get a good monitor in the future for the Ridgid.


----------



## Cuda (Mar 16, 2009)

Right on Ridgid is the tank of Sewer Cameras you will see


----------



## rooterboy (Jul 16, 2009)

See-Scan just sent an estimate for repairs.

No issues at all!
billed me 1/2 hour $37.50

Cheap I will pick my camera up tomorrow I hope.


----------



## rooterboy (Jul 16, 2009)

Got the Camera and bought two different types of skids. the wrap around half ball and the star pattern for 3" drains. They had them for a 6" drain that you could trim down to 4" but I will wait and see if it is needed. The See-Scan repair guns said the reason it is so heavy is because it has 335' on the drum. they told me that it has been barely used. They thought it was a good deal.


----------



## rooterboy (Jul 16, 2009)

What do you think of this ridgid WIFI controller to use your own tablet or notebook.


----------



## rooterboy (Jul 16, 2009)

http://www.testequipmentdepot.com/ridgid/video-inspection/monitors-and-recorders/csx-via-kit-wifi-control-device-batteries-charger-seesnake-camera-reels-66528.htm?ref=gbase


----------



## rooterboy (Jul 16, 2009)

I like the monitors but this could be a less expensive way to get the camera operational. Using my own tablet or notebook.


----------



## Cuda (Mar 16, 2009)

rooterboy said:


> What do you think of this ridgid WIFI controller to use your own tablet or notebook.
> View attachment 132533


For me it doesn't work because I have sewer soaked gloves on but I have seen others use it with 2 people working one to push the camera and the other making a report at the same time.


----------



## rooterboy (Jul 16, 2009)

Cuda so you are saying with sewer soaked gloves you can still use a ridgid monitor?


----------



## rooterboy (Jul 16, 2009)

rooterboy said:


> Video of Camera in action


I pulled my toilet and used this camera to look at my sewer towards my septic tank, noticed there were a few bellies in the line where water stayed. A lot of it is under concrete. The camera worked pretty good do not know how durable it will be time will tell? So next time toilet doesn't flush well might be solids and toilet paper setting in the belly of the sewer


----------



## Cuda (Mar 16, 2009)

rooterboy said:


> Cuda so you are saying with sewer soaked gloves you can still use a ridgid monitor?


Yes (within reason)


----------



## rooterboy (Jul 16, 2009)

Tried out my Vividia sewer camera yesterday it worked good say a lot of root intrusion in on old clay line


----------



## rooterboy (Jul 16, 2009)

Was trying to buy a barely used CSX VIA wireless monitor and mount on E-bay. Wanted more reduction in the price the seller agreed buy could not figure how to do it. In the mean time someone else bought it so I lost out.


----------



## rooterboy (Jul 16, 2009)

Just bought this monitor Ridgid SeeSnake LCD Monitor Model CS65X))) CS65X NO CAMERA REEL INCLUDED | eBay

CS65X


----------



## PhoenixRises (Jan 27, 2021)

rooterboy said:


> Pipe Locater Tools - Plumbing Tools - The Home Depot
> 
> 
> Get free shipping on qualified Pipe Locater Tools products or Buy Online Pick Up in Store today in the Plumbing Department.
> ...


I had Hathorn on my truck and have to say that is the best sewer camera out there. I would take that over Milwaukee in a heartbeat.


----------



## rooterboy (Jul 16, 2009)

First paid job with my camera and locator tomorrow. Customer has a broken sewer and wants to fix it himself. Anyways I will give an estimate to repair and to snake the drain it was jetted 1 1/2 years ago by another plumber. Just charging $250 I want to get my feet wet and get some camera jobs


----------



## rooterboy (Jul 16, 2009)

The job went pretty good lots of root intrusion in clay pipe in the joints, also a break about 32' from the cleanout. I tried both cameras and the scout locator all worked good. On my cheaper camera the sonde is on all the time and I could rotate the picture to get a different view. Also the counter worked well and was easy to understand. Could not quite figure out the counter on the Rdgid standard with the CS65X. I pushed the Zero button and I did not see the counter. I gave him an estimate to clean out the roots with flex shaft and to fix the broken sewer. He will let me know next week, he is trying to sell the house as is if not he will get it repaired.


----------



## rooterboy (Jul 16, 2009)

Used my Sewer Camera Ridgid Standard reel camera on a job yesterday. The sewer was backed up and a 100 foot cable would not reach the clog. I traced the sewer in a small apartment complex from the garages out to the street to the blockage 260' away. The sewer was full of water probably made it easy to push the camera. Found a closer cleanout but it was still 140" away was able to clear the blockage which was roots with my Spartan 300 with 100' of 55 mag cable, with an additional 50' of 5/8" inner core spartan cable. Took a while so I took my time and chewer at it until I cleared the drain.


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

I have this one-

milwaukee camera system - Google Shopping


worth every dime. it is the most superior camera i have ever used. ridgid, general, cant hold a candle to it. color screen on locator, very easy to read. Line locator is the bomb. ground it, and mark it. camera head is super easy to find with the on screen directional arrows.


----------



## rooterboy (Jul 16, 2009)

sounds good, Milwaukee systems are new, no track record?


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

rooterboy said:


> sounds good, Milwaukee systems are new, no track record?



I was hesitate to buy one when they first came out, but went ahead and got one last december, I need to spend some money by the end of the year and its one of the things i bought. It has a warranty, it works, im happy with it. they all have their issues. Last trim the rigid Micro snake made to the repair shop was 1200.00, needed a new camera head, either way, they arent cheap to get repaired. The rigid has been beat to death, but a good little camera for 2" lines.


----------



## rooterboy (Jul 16, 2009)

Thanks for the camera input I was also temped by the Milwaukee camera. In the future if I need a new camera I will give Milwaukee serious consideration.


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

rooterboy said:


> Thanks for the camera input I was also temped by the Milwaukee camera. In the future if I need a new camera I will give Milwaukee serious consideration.


Try before you buy if at all possible.


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

I could make a demo vid. Not the bs sales demo vids, but actual use of the damn thing and what it really works like.


----------



## rooterboy (Jul 16, 2009)

Well yea that would be awesome


----------

